# Rough Plan - Appreciate any advice



## Nicklus (Mar 5, 2011)

Appreciate any feed back and suggestions. The dinner and tea are out of my hands as i am currently living with parents while in college. I weight 159 with a body fat percentage of about 8% so that is mostly muscle.

I have never taken supplements and never stuck to a diet. Just eat regular meals. But this is what i hope to aim for starting in a few months. This is not a in depth macro as it would be pointless do to me not able to control my two major meals. Although evening meal is always a meat product anyway. Dinner can vary from a sandwich to a chicken wrap.

It is the times between dinner and eve meal where i can hopefully add some extra calories.

At the gym i have always done what i felt like, but im hoping this plan will keep things balanced.


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Move the protein shake from 7.30am to 10.15am

training plan seems awful, way too many sets, check out push pull legs


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Rob111 said:


> Move the protein shake from 7.30am to 10.15am
> 
> training plan seems awful, way too many sets, check out push pull legs


No need to worry too much about the macros or timing mate... just make sure you get enough calories with 30-40% of them coming by way of protein.

I eat what ever is put on the table at home... as long as I'm hitting 2-300g of protein getting over 3200ish calories a day them I'm happy. I've added 30lbs since October and still gaining using that rule.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Training does seem odd. 10 sets of kickbacks, 2 days for bis, rows after curls... all seems wrong to me.


----------

